

Detecting Duplicates in O(1) Space and O(n) Time - jasondavies
http://www.jasondavies.com/duplicates/

======
jrajav
The more honest but less interesting subheader:

 _Given n integers 1 ≤ ai ≤ n - 1, can you detect duplicates in O(1) space and
O(n) time?_

